# The Let go your singing! Thread



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder

So I like to sing and I had that idea. 

I'm super introverted, in particular emotionally. Singing is great for me. 

But I think it's great for everyone. 

You sing? You like to sing? It does good to you? You need to get out of your shell? 
Or just like to have fun, not alone? 

That's for you, whether you can sing, can't sing, in between. 

Friendly criticism are ok. But it's mostly for fun and feeling good. 

Funny singing or impersonators very welcome. So are aliens, goats, and a president in disguise. 


I will share too. 

Be you and have fun.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I wrote this song.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I wrote this song.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Thanks for having the balls to be the first to post. I could echo it, differently. We're all right, are we?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

But if we are there. 

That's actually a song that is called Je suis - I am. The melody is so, in my head kept simpler as the original, deep, the lyrics here are loosely based on the original ones I fear. Not the same vision. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


And here we are. Something I wrote a while ago, slight change, but the whole thing has. Still not about God. The feeling of a teenage stuff for a singer is on purpose, but not quite close. Like one of your friends telling me I love you from Sarah Maclachlan was how you felt when staring from across the street. What do you know.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Mulderitsme said:


> Thanks for having the balls to be the first to post. I could echo it, differently. We're all right, are we?


Yeah, I'm alright. I guess. The song itself was from the perspective of Abdul Alhazred from the Cthulhu mythos.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Yeah, I'm alright. I guess. The song itself was from the perspective of Abdul Alhazred from the Cthulhu mythos.



I don't know him, means I'll have to check, thanks for that. That was (genuinely) interesting.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Mulderitsme said:


> I don't know him, means I'll have to check, thanks for that. That was (genuinely) interesting.


Thank you.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

the year is 2015 and this is still the only recording of me singing that matters

i haven't tried singing seriously since like 1997 probably


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

One of several songs that I wrote from the perspective of Tetsuo from Akira.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Mulderitsme
yay! I approve of this thread! =P
Vocaroo | Voice message
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Feeling Good in the style of Michael Buble:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Mulderitsme
> yay! I approve of this thread! =P
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Vocaroo | Voice message



You scared me, some moment on the second one. You're scary lol 

What are these?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

And it's all your fault. 


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Just a part of the original song by Jehro, and slightly changed the lyrics. And a few spontaneous stuff. That was fun  

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Mulderitsme said:


> You scared me, some moment on the second one. You're scary lol


Vocaroo | Voice message 



> What are these?


"Stay in Here" from The Hunchback of Notre Dame 
"Once Upon a December" from Anastasia


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> "Stay in Here" from The H:laughing:unchback of Notre Dame
> "Once Upon a December" from Anastasia


:laughing: you're damn excellent. 

Thanks for that. I know the hunchback, the musical in French, which one would that be? 

Thanks for joining the fun here, anytime.


----------



## riza (Jun 6, 2015)

Vocaroo | Voice message
Melodies of Life (I used Youtube for background instrumentals)


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

How it really is, while working, lots of misses, lots of silly and laughters, more spontaneous, that I don't share, but why not? It's for fun. It's lots of work before achieving something decent. 

I hope no one is taking this thread seriously, from a deep perfectionistic introvert. It's to let go and share here, and have fun, maybe with others. 

So I did that, it's shit, it's an exercise, but it's hours of that before getting “something“. 

And a personal message, sort of. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The background music is from Elfen Lied.

The lyrics are original and probably mostly inspired by Hell UK.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> The background music is from Elfen Lied.
> 
> The lyrics are original and probably mostly inspired by Hell UK.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message



I can't understand much, it has to do with the sound, it cuts, but obviously not a native speaker, I just feel something deep, if you'd like to share what you wrote. In PM even. You always come up with creative things. I wondered if you had ever been in an acting class, or something alike. Thank you. I love the sound, didn't know it.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Mulderitsme said:


> I can't understand much, it has to do with the sound, it cuts, but obviously not a native speaker, I just feel something deep, if you'd like to share what you wrote. In PM even. You always come up with creative things. I wondered if you had ever been in an acting class, or something alike. Thank you. I love the sound, didn't know it.


I have been in acting classes, but I've never had a lead role, although I have disrupted quite a few. Personally, acting is annoying because it requires obedience and I find it unnatural to practice the same script over and over instead of just reacting naturally. But, I guess most people's natural reactions to things aren't as animated as mine. Improv is a bit more fun, but only when it's not forcing me to act out embarrassing scenarios that hurt my dignity, which it usually is. And of course there's always live action roleplay where I can be a badass evil warlord or an ominous apocaylptic prothet, but nobody else is ever interested in doing anything other than just hitting each other with weapons and I have literally no pain tolerance. I guess I just miss being in grade school and having friends who were willing to play pretend with me.

Oh, and here are the lyrics.

Ever since I was born, my parents saw me as a curse.
I tried to help them out, but I made everything worse.
I was expelled from every school that couldn't handle me.
Society frowned upon everything that I aspired to be.
The phrase "problem child" no longer applies.
I am a retarded adult in everybody's eyes.
But, if I could express what lies so deep within my brain,
All of you would know the truth that I am not insane.
This is the world that I live in.
This is how it has changed me.
This is what you have put me through.
This is what you have made me!
And if to live is to enjoy,
Life is bent on keeping me from living.
All I have left to do now is destroy
Everything that I have ever failed at fixing.
And if life is not meant to be despised,
Then why do I long so much for demise?
My soul is not meant for this body. Yes, that's right.
I am doing the unthinkable tonight.
The incantations I have memorized, the madness in my brain.
Bizarre and exotic, occult and arcane.
May Lucifer have all the blood that's pouring from my veins.
And let this be enough to help him through all of his pain!
Please stay and listen to what I am saying.
My eyes are burning and my flesh decaying.
Can you read the words behind my incoherent whine?
The fire of the mind. This is the fate of mine.
This new form is far more fitting for a man so despised.
No longer handsome, I have become more antagonized.
Betrayed by life and death, I am the one who never dies.
Death never became of me, so I became demise!
For as long as I have lived, I have made everybody miserable.
But now, I have accepted my fate glorious and terrible.
Clearly, all that I can do is ruin people's lives.
I am the king of death, and it is for death that I strive.
I'll carry on for centuries until mankind is dead.
And then, across the galaxies, my legacy shall spread.
If every living person dies, then I shall be the last.
I'll open up a tesseract and revisit the past.
When the universe is nevermore, I shall return to Earth.
I'll influence humanity decades before my birth.
I'll show them all so many things that they never concieved.
I always was the truth bringer who nobody believed!
But to end this dark eternity, this agony, this misery,
I'll destroy the entire human race before they can give birth to me!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

@Tetsuo Shima thank you for sharing. I'll have to think more about what you wrote. The hand of God on it, or more universal? 

I can relate to a few things, though. Acting boring. Each one their stuff? Hang in there, really. You might even enjoy it, when you show your real self.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Mulderitsme said:


> @Tetsuo Shima thank you for sharing. I'll have to think more about what you wrote. The hand of God on it, or more universal?
> 
> I can relate to a few things, though. Acting boring. Each one their stuff? Hang in there, really. You might even enjoy it, when you show your real self.


What?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I meant underneath the creativity, not that you're not your real self. I hope I expressed myself better. Just the fun.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Try. I wanted to do an entire version, but too much noise. I needed to be here for the sound. 


Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## hoobster4 (Apr 8, 2015)

https://clyp.it/inexkeel

It's on a different platform, but nonetheless. It's a bit rough because it was my first time recording. Space Oddity-David Bowie


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

hoobster4 said:


> https://clyp.it/inexkeel
> 
> It's on a different platform, but nonetheless. It's a bit rough because it was my first time recording. Space Oddity-David Bowie


I can't open it. Someone else?


----------

